# Need a Two Can recipe please



## thebeemann (18/7/13)

Hi Everyone , i am an extract brewer usualy but i have the following bits lying around needing to be used before my next trip to town , was wondering if anyone has tried a two can using : 1 x tin Coopers Pale Ale
1 x tin Coopers Real Ale
I live in the Country and dont have a brew shop so dont want to by anything if i can help it as frieght is expensive out here, apart from normal sugar and stuff i have on hand 1.5kg of Dextrose and 5oo gms DME
i have some older hops pellets to use up also , 8gms of Amirrilo 10.1 aa 2011 , 90 gms Pacific gem 16.3 aa 2008 , 70gms Centenial 9.6 aa 2011 , i have Wlp005 English ale yeast , Coopers pale ale yeast and Nottingham Ale Yeast ( Slurry from a previous brew ) , and obviously the 2 packets of coopers dry yeast with the cans , I dont like anything overly bitter .
The only reason im asking is because my Brew programs are on my other computer that has mental issues at the moment ( getting fixed next trip to town ) Any ideas would be greatly appreciated as i dont want to have to Buy Beer , Cheers and Happy Brewing .


----------



## slcmorro (18/7/13)

I might be wrong, but I thought a 2 can brew involved exactly that... 2 cans. i.e - 2 x tins of Coopers Real Ale.


----------



## thebeemann (18/7/13)

I have seen 2 cans of different stuff used , as i said i Extract and steep grains just had this lying around , as each wort has a differant ibu , flavour etc im hopping someone can come up with a recipe .... I tried a 2 can someone made with a Coopers Real ale and a Red rock Dark and it was Yummy , think he used Amirilo mainly as the hop Cheers .


----------



## MaltyHops (18/7/13)

You could maybe try for something in the vein of _Neil's Centenarillo_ by relying on the bittering already in the two cans and do a 10 minute boil with your Amarillo and Centennial hops.


PS. I've PM-ed you as well.


----------



## slcmorro (18/7/13)

Aaah now I see the error. Your post is formatted a bit differently for some reason. I only read that you have a can of Real Ale, and upon reading back through it you've also got a can of Pale Ale. My bad.

I googled 'Coopers Real Ale Two Can Recipe' and got this. 

1 x Real Ale Tin + Kit Yeast
1 x Pale Ale Tin + Kit Yeast
500gm DME
25gm Centennial Hops @ 10 mins

Make to 23L, ferment at 18c. Plugged into Lahns spreadsheet, it comes out pretty high in IBU's which means it'll be quite bitter due to the two cans of extract already being bittered, so any hop additions you make are going to want to be aromatic at most. Here's the rest of the stats...

OG 1054
FG 1013
IBU 52.7
EBC 15.4
5.6% ABV when Bulk primed with 140gm Dex for 2.6 Vols of CO2

Hope this helps...


----------



## carniebrew (18/7/13)

Beemann, putting nothing else but those two cans together, and filling it up to 23 litres in your fermenter, will give you a 4.9% (after bottling) brew of around 50 IBU. So that's pretty bitter, and you said you don't want anything too bitter.

So if 50 IBU is too much, don't mix those cans together. The Real Ale can has 30 IBU and the Pale Ale about 20 by the way (in 23 litres).

The problem you have is, you don't have a lot of malt other than in the pre-hopped cans. So if you don't want 50 IBU, you may have to settle with using more dex than you'd normally want to in a beer, like this:

1 x Coopers Real Ale
500gm DME
500gm Dextrose
Fill that to 21 litres in your FV, and you have a 4.9% beer with ~33 IBU.


----------



## slcmorro (18/7/13)

You could also increase your ferment size, i.e - 25L or even 30L depending on what size FV you have. That'd dilute everything, EBC, IBU, AlcVol etc.


----------



## Scottye (24/7/13)

Hey Beeman

Combining those two cans is the starting point for a Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale.
All you need do is add 1 kg of Dextrose and top up to 21 litres. Pitch both kit yeasts and Dry Hop with 30g of Nelson Sauvin.
It packs a punch so you won't wanna be tucking into them at too great a rate plus it gets better with age. I put one down two years ago and it is cool to see how much it has developed, it is a really nice drop.
:kooi:


----------



## pcmfisher (25/7/13)

The back lawn won't mind the bitterness h34r:


----------



## Scottye (26/7/13)

Yeah, if you are in a hurry for a beer best not go here, as I said it ages well.


----------



## kalbarluke (27/7/13)

I made a twocan and it was really nice. It went somthing like this:
Can of morgans golden sheaf 
Can of mogans blue mountain
S04
200g crystal
20g Willammette at 20 and 5 mins each.

It was good. Came out like a solid English ale. Keg emptied pretty quickly.


----------



## tommyc100 (31/7/13)

VonScott said:


> Hey Beeman
> 
> Combining those two cans is the starting point for a Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale.
> All you need do is add 1 kg of Dextrose and top up to 21 litres. Pitch both kit yeasts and Dry Hop with 30g of Nelson Sauvin.
> ...


Hi mate,i done the cooper vintage a few years back,v nice and strong,i have progressed to a keg system,have you tried it in keg form??,cheers


----------



## Scottye (1/8/13)

tommyc100 said:


> Hi mate,i done the cooper vintage a few years back,v nice and strong,i have progressed to a keg system,have you tried it in keg form??,cheers


Hey Tommy
I haven't kegged anything above 5% ABV, and that was a mistake. I try to limit my kegged beer to 4.4% as I don't believe I can stop at just two :blink:
If you can show restraint I'm sure it would go down alright, probably still going to need 6months from FG to first pout though.


----------

